# Cold Symptoms + BFP?



## kytti

I wonder how much truth there is in cold-like symptoms around the time of implantation? I'm asking because when I first got pregnant with DD I had an awful cold. I was around 7 DPO and felt terrible. About 5 or 6 days later I got a BFP. Well, here I am.. roughly 7 DPO and I have cold symptoms and it feels like I'm about to get an awful cold. In the middle of Summer?? Really!? :dohh: I'm not trying to read too much into it. With #1 I was sick on Christmas day, dead of Winter.. colds are not THAT uncommon during that time. But then I started reading online (always a bad idea) :wacko: about many women who have had a cold, flu, or just cold symptoms, right before their BFP. I really don't think it's my month because I think I O'd later than expected... but basically I am just curious how many of you (if any) have had the cold symptoms before a BFP or know someone who has?? Just trying to see if there is some truth in it. :blush: I have no other symptoms really except some slight pains but it goes from my left AND right side, not really just one side! :shrug:


----------



## taylorxx

A lot of women get colds before they miss their periods. Pretty much everyone I've talked to have experienced it as well including myself. I think it's because your immune system weakens.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## kytti

I've been taking vitamins out the wazo.. whazoo.. wahzu!? LOL! Yeah, that. I figured it would help boost my immune system so I am really surprised to be getting a cold in July!!! Again, I don't want to get my hopes up but... like the glutton for punishment I am... I did a google search today and was amazed at all the things that popped up regarding a cold and BFP! I just wanted to get some opinions here. Hear it first hand! Er, read it.... :haha:


----------



## taylorxx

I hope it is a good thing for us since I have a cold too. I'm only 3dpo, but have been very fatigued, stuffy nose, and just feeling plain "icky" today. I haven't had the energy to do anything. If I am pg I doubt it's from that though since it's so early. Oh well we'll see!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## kytti

Maybe it will be lucky for you too even if you are only 3 DPO! I never get colds in the summer but I am sure it's not unheard of. I'm hoping after a good night's sleep I will feel better tomorrow. I can feel my body trying to fight it off, I think the prenatals are definitely helping otherwise I'd be on the floor passed out right now! Heck, I'm about to go to bed and pass out, I hope!


----------



## knittinMomma

I'm, I think, about 9 dpo and yesterday became all kinds of congested and my throat was scratchy! I don't suffer from allergies, and am still feeling the same today. Hopefully it's a good sign:)


----------



## kytti

Keep us posted knittinmomma!


----------



## Spoomie

I subscribe to this school of thought. I have had 3 mc and have only 1 DS. I'm thinking it is no coincidence that from implantation to BFP I had pneumonia and was taking 16 antibiotics a day on the day I tested with him - eek! He's going to be 3 next month and I'm now 6dpo and have a cold and sore throat, I'd love to think I feel this awful for a reason!!!


----------



## emerton24

I had a cold before i got my positive. I believe this one is true! Good luck to you all!


----------



## kas22

I'm currently having the same thing, I really hope this is it for us, I have heard good news about colds I'm testing Tuesday keep me updated ladies x


----------



## kytti

Wow, it will be really interesting to see what happens with everyone. Keep me updated! My temps went up this morning, close to 98 which is not terribly common... I hope they keep going up and stay that way! 3 more days until testing (even though it may be too early)!


----------



## ruby09

I had a terrible cold back in March which started about 3 days before a BFP (which unfortunately later ended in m/c). I've heard of soooo many people getting colds before their BFPs, so maybe its a good sign. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kytti

Thanks so much Ruby! I'm not getting too hopeful. The cold symptoms seem to be disappearing. I think the prenatals really helped it not turn into a full blown cold! I also got a ton of sleep last night so that also helped! Just a few more days and I'll know something. Getting pretty nervous. :(


----------



## ruby09

Well even if its not a bfp, glad you are feeling better!

But remember its not over till the :witch: shows her face.


----------



## kytti

You're right!!! I got my masters homework done a few days early and now I can hop in the shower and RELAX!!! :D


----------



## kas22

Any updates ladies ?? X x


----------



## helen0381

I woke up with a cold on saturday! Tho I am only due to OV today!!! :dohh:


----------



## kytti

I took a test this morning. BFN but I went to this website called "can you see a line" and it inverts photos for you.... this is what I got, I think it's a joke though!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/wth.jpg


----------



## kas22

Was the pic taken within the time limit? Looks like a bfp x x


----------



## kytti

Ignore the above pic ^ that website is silly! For some reason it does not play nice with the google chrome browser because I got a different (negative) results using firefox and IE, silly silly silly. Still BFN for me! :( I am pretty early though I just realized. My ticker says 9 DPO but I'm pretty sure I am only 7 or 8 DPO because I O'd late this month, according to my OPK. I am feeling some AF signs now though, sadly. She is due Saturday but I should start spotting a couple of days before then at least.


----------



## taylorxx

Well that's still very very early. You're not out until the witch shows her ugly face!! I woke up this morning SOO congested I could barely breathe out my nose. It was really odd. It's a lot better though so not sure what that was about lol :shrug: Keep me up dated kytti!


----------



## kytti

I'll keep everyone posted... BFN or BFP. I've never used the sinking BFP icon...... I think there is a BFN curse going around with all my cycle buddies and I wish someone would break it!


----------



## kas22

Hey, my cold symptoms seem to be easing, but still have a cough and phlegm! My nipples started to become sore last night hoping its a pregnancy sign and not af!! X x


----------



## kytti

*deleted cause my hosting site killed my photos! :( sad


----------



## kytti

Just updating, I got an extremely faint line today on a HPT so we'll see. AF is due tomorrow but I've had no cramps, spotting, or anything... like I usually do. Please let tomorrow's test be darker!!!!!!!


----------



## loveacupcake

FX'd for you! I have had horrible post nasal the last 2/3 days and today have a sore throat and stuffy nose. I am 9dpo. Really hope there is something to this cold = BFP thing!


----------



## kmp

I was sooo excited to see this topic, I am way too early to be showing signs but I have cold symptoms or feeling like a cold is coming on. I am only 2 dpo so like I said very early, but I don't typically get colds in 95 degree weather. I am very curious to see how things turned out for you ladies


----------



## CuddleBunny

kytti - did your line get darker :)

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## kytti

I wish I had good news to report this morning but I don't. My HPT this morning looks less positive than yesterday, you can barely make out a second line now. I trashed it, not worth a photo. My doctor's office opens in 1 hour and I will call to see if they can help me out with a blood test. I'm hoping they don't tell me to wait it out but there is a good chance they will. Because I have about 10 different posts where people are interested to know what is going on I am going to update my journal first with whatever news I get next, it will be easier that way. So, if you want to know what happens before I update each post individually then stalk my journal, you can see a link to it in my signature. Wish me luck, I'm afraid I need it. I am really trying to give a good name to the phrase, "you're not out until the witch shows" but it's getting hard. I will update again soon.


----------



## kmp

kmp said:


> I was sooo excited to see this topic, I am way too early to be showing signs but I have cold symptoms or feeling like a cold is coming on. I am only 2 dpo so like I said very early, but I don't typically get colds in 95 degree weather. I am very curious to see how things turned out for you ladies

Sorry to quote myself, but I got my BFP on CD 14 Yay!!! Maybe there is something to the cold symptom thing


----------



## kytti

I also ended up with my BFP. :)


----------



## binksmommy

I think it has a lot to do with changing hormones.. I can tell when mine are changing.. get sniffly, sour ears and throat...


----------



## Helena_

oooh I have some great hope now! my boobs have been killing me since yesterday and today I'm sick as a dog. I am on cd 73 so I don't expect much of anything plus,I took some herbs to induce af.


----------



## futurephotos

I had a cold when I got my first BFP (sadly miscarried), but I think there could be some truth to it!


----------



## charliekitty

Oo I hope this is a good sign I feel well grim!!


----------



## meandrod

Hey ladiesi wanted to jump in and hang out with all of you! I got my postitive opk on Sat and here it is thursday and i have a stuffy nose/ runny nose. Really feels like a cold is coming on. Idk how many dpo's i am though because I don't actually know when I ovulated. I got a positive on sat and one on sunday as well. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Helena_

I started a poll on first tri. very awesome results!


----------



## Cat_f_08

This is interesting now as I cold symptoms around 8-10dpo but then they went no cold came out


----------



## meandrod

My cold symptoms have finally disappeared. I had cold like symptoms for about four days, lots of sneezing, congestion, runny/stuffy nose. The last day of the cold symptoms the entire day I had twinges. normally they come and go but these ones last for atleast 8 hrs or so and really made their presence known. I have no clue what that was all about. However, today I have no symptoms at all! My positive opk was 9 days ago. But it remained positive for 2-3 days so I have no idea how many dpo I am! Somebody please post their bfp! i'm getting discouraged!


----------



## Ttc29yrl8r

kmp said:


> kmp said:
> 
> 
> I was sooo excited to see this topic, I am way too early to be showing signs but I have cold symptoms or feeling like a cold is coming on. I am only 2 dpo so like I said very early, but I don't typically get colds in 95 degree weather. I am very curious to see how things turned out for you ladies
> 
> Sorry to quote myself, but I got my BFP on CD 14 Yay!!! Maybe there is something to the cold symptom thingClick to expand...

i know this is an old post but curious. did you get your bfp on cd 14 or 14 dpo?


----------



## lovelylea

Hi.. 
I know this is a very old site.. 
But is there anyone else feeling like this?? 

My cold symptoms started on 2dpo..
Am now on 7dpo, and my symptoms are at an all time high., 
Hoping it's a good sign.. 

Lea x


----------



## mummyyshearer

Im same! Im 8dpo and have a cold... Well blocked nose, runny nose, cough, headaches.....all started around 1dpo... I was due af on sunday but never showed so im now late....i dnt no if its to do with fact i ovulated later than usual (according to opks and advice) or if i am pregnant... Ive done 2 tests tho, one on sunday and one today but both bfn which i hope is cause im testing too soon. Within the last 2 days i have had dreams of testing positive so hoping thats a wee sign :)


----------



## lovelylea

My LP is only 10days for my af is due Saturday.. Going to hold out testing until am 14dpo if my af doesn't show xx

Am doing my temps and they are still high, hoping they stay that way..

Hoping these cold symptoms are a good sign...
I generally don't suffer from a cold, 
My DH gets them all the time but I never catch them but this time I have and am worse than him..,

I gave everything crossed for us xx 

Lea x


----------



## mummyyshearer

I normally get a cold in summer but late on in summer so this is very early for me to get a cold and cause it started same time as ovulation etc im hoping its all tied in together and gonna give me some good news lol. this is my first month trying opks etc to help determine ovulation etc as past few months ive just tried to let nature take its course lol


----------



## lovelylea

They say your immune system is low around about implantation so our body's to attack and reject it..

I started with a sniffle on Friday morning and heavy boobs (2dpo)
Congestion and scratchy throat sat & Sunday (3/4dpo)
Cold symptoms Monday (5dpo)
Full cold & cramping down below Tuesday (6dpo) 
Full cold, cramping down below & quessy Wednesday (7dpo)

Hoping these are good signs 
Xx


----------

